# What is in the modpobe.conf

## lnthai2002

I have a buch of lines in modeprobe.conf but i dont know why they are there and how i can delete lines that i dont need. I have only a few lines in the same file on fedora.

Here is the modprobe.conf on gentoo:

### This file is automatically generated by modules-update

#

# Please do not edit this file directly. If you want to change or add

# anything please take a look at /etc/modules.conf and read

# the manpage for modules-update.

#

alias binfmt-204 binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-263 binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-264 binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-267 binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-387 binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-332 iBCS

alias binfmt--310 binfmt_java

alias block-major-1-* rd

alias block-major-2-* floppy

alias block-major-3-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-7-* loop

alias block-major-8-* sd_mod

alias block-major-9-* md

alias block-major-11-* sr_mod

alias block-major-13-* xd

alias block-major-15-* cdu31a

alias block-major-16-* gscd

alias block-major-17-* optcd

alias block-major-18-* sjcd

alias block-major-20-* mcdx

alias block-major-22-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-23-* mcd

alias block-major-24-* sonycd535

alias block-major-25-* sbpcd

alias block-major-26-* sbpcd

alias block-major-27-* sbpcd

alias block-major-29-* aztcd

alias block-major-32-* cm206

alias block-major-33-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-34-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-37-* ide-tape

alias block-major-44-* ftl

alias block-major-46-* pcd

alias block-major-47-* pf

alias block-major-56-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-57-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-58-* lvm-mod

alias block-major-88-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-89-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-90-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-91-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-93-* nftl

alias block-major-113-* viocd

alias char-major-4-* serial

alias char-major-5-* serial

alias char-major-6-* lp

alias char-major-9-* st

alias char-major-10-0 busmouse

alias char-major-10-2 msbusmouse

alias char-major-10-3 atixlmouse

alias char-major-10-116 snd

alias char-major-10-130 wdt

alias char-major-10-131 wdt

alias char-major-10-135 rtc

alias char-major-10-139 openprom

alias char-major-10-144 nvram

alias char-major-10-157 applicom

alias char-major-10-175 agpgart

alias char-major-10-181 toshiba

alias char-major-10-183 hw_random

alias char-major-10-184 microcode

alias char-major-10-187 irnet

alias char-major-10-189 ussp

alias char-major-10-200 tun

alias char-major-10-250 hci_vhci

alias char-major-13-* input

alias char-major-13-0 joydev

alias char-major-13-32 mousedev

alias char-major-14-* soundcore

alias char-major-19-* cyclades

alias char-major-20-* cyclades

alias char-major-21-* sg

alias char-major-22-* pcxx

alias char-major-23-* pcxx

alias char-major-27-* zftape

alias char-major-34-* scc

alias char-major-35-* tclmidi

alias char-major-36-* netlink

alias char-major-37-* ide-tape

alias char-major-48-* riscom8

alias char-major-49-* riscom8

alias char-major-57-* esp

alias char-major-58-* esp

alias char-major-63-* kdebug

alias char-major-90-* mtdchar

alias char-major-96-* pt

alias char-major-97-* pg

alias char-major-99-* ppdev

alias char-major-107-* 3dfx

alias char-major-108-* ppp_generic

alias char-major-109-* lvm-mod

alias char-major-161-* ircomm-tty

alias char-major-171-* raw1394

alias char-major-195-* nvidia

alias char-major-200-* vxspec

alias char-major-206-* osst

alias char-major-216-* rfcomm

alias dos msdos

alias dummy0 dummy

alias dummy1 dummy

alias iso9660 isofs

alias md-personality-1 linear

alias md-personality-2 raid0

alias md-personality-3 raid1

alias md-personality-4 raid5

alias md-personality-7 multipath

alias net-pf-1 unix

alias net-pf-2 ipv4

alias net-pf-4 ipx

alias net-pf-5 appletalk

alias net-pf-15 af_key

alias net-pf-17 af_packet

alias net-pf-20 atm

alias net-pf-23 irda

alias net-pf-24 pppoe

alias net-pf-25 wanrouter

alias net-pf-26 llc

alias net-pf-31 bluez

alias netalias-2 ip_alias

alias irlan0 irlan

alias irda-dongle-0 tekram

alias irda-dongle-1 esi

alias irda-dongle-2 actisys

alias irda-dongle-3 actisys

alias irda-dongle-4 girbil

alias irda-dongle-5 litelink

alias irda-dongle-6 airport

alias irda-dongle-7 old_belkin

alias bt-proto-0 l2cap

alias bt-proto-2 sco

alias bt-proto-3 rfcomm

alias bt-proto-4 bnep

alias bt-proto-5 cmtp

alias bt-proto-6 hidp

alias bt-proto-7 avdtp

alias plip0 plip

alias plip1 plip

alias tunl0 ipip

alias cipcb0 cipcb

alias cipcb1 cipcb

alias cipcb2 cipcb

alias cipcb3 cipcb

alias ppp0 ppp_async

alias ppp1 ppp_async

alias slip0 slip

alias slip1 slip

alias tty-ldisc-1 slip

alias tty-ldisc-3 ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-11 irtty

alias tty-ldisc-14 ppp_synctty

alias tty-ldisc-15 hci_uart

alias ppp-compress-18 ppp_mppe

alias ppp-compress-21 bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24 ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26 ppp_deflate

alias ppp ppp_async

alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc

alias usbdevfs usbcore

alias xfrm-type-2-50 esp4

alias xfrm-type-2-51 ah4

alias xfrm-type-2-108 ipcomp

alias xfrm-type-10-50 esp6

alias xfrm-type-10-51 ah6

alias xfrm-type-10-108 ipcomp6

alias cipher_null crypto_null

alias digest_null crypto_null

alias compress_null crypto_null

alias sha384 sha512

alias char-major-81-* bttv

alias /dev/ppp ppp_generic

alias loop-xfer-gen-0 loop_gen

alias loop-xfer-3 loop_fish2

alias loop-xfer-gen-10 loop_gen

alias cipher-2 des

alias cipher-3 fish2

alias cipher-4 blowfish

alias cipher-6 idea

alias cipher-7 serp6f

alias cipher-8 mars6

alias cipher-11 rc62

alias cipher-15 dfc2

alias cipher-16 rijndael

alias cipher-17 rc5

alias char-major-89-* i2c-dev

alias /dev/nvidiactl nvidia

alias char-major-116-* snd

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias binfmt-0064 binfmt_aout

options sb io=0x220 irq=7 dma=1 dma16=5 mpu_io=0x330

options snd cards_limit=1

install /dev/svga /sbin/modprobe svgalib_helper; /bin/true

install binfmt-0000 /bin/true

install char-major-10 /bin/true

install char-major-10-1 /bin/true

install dummy0 /sbin/modprobe -o dummy0 --ignore-install dummy

install dummy1 /sbin/modprobe -o dummy1 --ignore-install dummy

install eth0 /bin/true

install net-pf-10 /bin/true

install net-pf-19 /bin/true

install net-pf-3 /bin/true

install net-pf-6 /bin/true

install scsi_hostadapter /bin/true

-------------------------------------------------------------------

And here is what i have in the same file on fedora

alias eth0 sis900

alias scsi_hostadapter sata_promise

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

options snd-card-0 index=0  

options snd-intel8x0 index=0  

remove snd-intel8x0 { /usr/sbin/alsactl store 0 >/dev/null 2>&1 || : ; }; /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove snd-intel8x0

alias char-major-81 bttv

options bttv card=24 tuner=2  

alias usb-controller ehci-hcd

alias usb-controller1 ohci-hcd

alias ieee1394-controller ohci1394

----------

## Headrush

Just run

```
modules-update
```

as root and this should recreate a custom modprobe.conf for your system.

The info in the files in /etc/modules.d/.... is used to create this file.

If there are things in that file that you don't understand, just leave them. They won't hurt anything.

Are you using udev and have you built your own custom kernel, or a generic one with genkernel?

If generic, just ignore the extra stuff.

----------

## lnthai2002

The kernel i am currently using is a custom kernel. I dont know if i use udev or not.Since i see lots of stuffs in modeprobe.conf dont know if the reason that TVtime can not change channel is because of the options need to pass to modprobe are missing, or other modules blocked it somehow.

----------

## Headrush

 *lnthai2002 wrote:*   

> The kernel i am currently using is a custom kernel. I dont know if i use udev or not.Since i see lots of stuffs in modeprobe.conf dont know if the reason that TVtime can not change channel is because of the options need to pass to modprobe are missing, or other modules blocked it somehow.

 

What tv card are you using?

----------

## lnthai2002

I dont know the exact name but i guess it is Askey tview99(card=24), with a phillip tunner (tuner=2) using BrookTree bt878(or 848, i dont know exactly) chipset. It work damn well in fedora but although i did add 

alias char-major-81 bttv

options bttv card=24 tuner=2           <--------- I added this line

in the modpobe.conf file, there is only one channel can be viewed, i can't change channel.

----------

## lnthai2002

By the way, doing

modules-update 

creates the same modprobe.conf files with lots of line but THE LINE I ADDED TO MAKE MY TV CAPTURE CARD WORK IS COMPLETELY WIPED OUT !!! How can this happen?

----------

## j-m

 *lnthai2002 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> options bttv card=24 tuner=2           <--------- I added this line
> 
> in the modpobe.conf file, there is only one channel can be viewed, i can't change channel.

 

This should not be added any more with 2.6.14 kernels, AFAIK. If you don't know which kernel are you using, then have a look at uname -r output. Other than that, don't mess with stuff in modprobe.conf that you are not sure about. Why do want to delete the default contents?

----------

## Headrush

 *j-m wrote:*   

>  *lnthai2002 wrote:*   
> 
> options bttv card=24 tuner=2           <--------- I added this line
> 
> in the modpobe.conf file, there is only one channel can be viewed, i can't change channel. 
> ...

 

To add to what j-m said and I tried to say above, you would add kernel parameters for the bttv module in the file /etc/modules.d/bttv

Then when you ran modules-update it would see the entries there and add them to /etc/modules.conf

You have to make sure the tuner and card settings are exactly right or you could have problems.

Maybe post the output of

```
lspci -v
```

that pertains to the tv card.

----------

## j-m

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To add to what j-m said and I tried to say above, you would add kernel parameters for the bttv module in the file /etc/modules.d/bttv
> 
> Then when you ran modules-update it would see the entries there and add them to /etc/modules.conf
> ...

 

Erm, that's not exactly what I meant. Things like "options bttv card=24 tuner=2" break tuners with 2.6.14, so you should remove that line alltogether and see if that fixes it.

----------

## Headrush

 *j-m wrote:*   

> Erm, that's not exactly what I meant. Things like "options bttv card=24 tuner=2" break tuners with 2.6.14, so you should remove that line alltogether and see if that fixes it.

 

Is that just for the bttv module?

Works perfect with my saa7134 module and not without.

----------

## j-m

 *Headrush wrote:*   

>  *j-m wrote:*   Erm, that's not exactly what I meant. Things like "options bttv card=24 tuner=2" break tuners with 2.6.14, so you should remove that line alltogether and see if that fixes it. 
> 
> Is that just for the bttv module?
> 
> Works perfect with my saa7134 module and not without.

 

Dunno really, a couple of people solved their tuner problems (not just TV, but radio as well) with 2.6.14 by removing these options. If it's not needed for you, then don't do it...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Headrush

 *j-m wrote:*   

> Dunno really, a couple of people solved their tuner problems (not just TV, but radio as well) with 2.6.14 by removing these options. If it's not needed for you, then don't do it...  

 

I'm good. When you said  *Quote:*   

> Things like "options bttv card=24 tuner=2" break tuners with 2.6.14

 

I thought maybe that there was a change in the 2.6.14 kernel and there was a new way of specifying tuner options or that autoprobing was working perfectly and the parameter options method wasn't valid anymore.   :Embarassed: 

I guess the bottom line was, let it try to pick the right one through auto-probing first, since specifying parameters caused it to break for some people with 2.6.14 kernels.    :Wink: 

----------

## lnthai2002

 *Headrush wrote:*   

>  *j-m wrote:*    *lnthai2002 wrote:*   
> 
> options bttv card=24 tuner=2           <--------- I added this line
> 
> in the modpobe.conf file, there is only one channel can be viewed, i can't change channel. 
> ...

 

 lspci -v

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 645xx (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8086

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [c0] AGP version 3.0

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: d6000000-d7ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: dff00000-febfffff

        Secondary status: SERR

0000:00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 04)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

        Flags: medium devsel

        I/O ports at e600 [size=32]

0000:00:02.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] FireWire Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 809a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        Memory at d5800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Expansion ROM at dfee0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [64] Power Management version 2

0000:00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (prog-if 80 [Master])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8087

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at b400 [size=16]

0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8096

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at a400 [size=256]

        I/O ports at a000 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

0000:00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8087

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

        Memory at d5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

0000:00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8087

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 6

        Memory at d4800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

0000:00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8087

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at d4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

0000:00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8087

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        Memory at d3800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80a7

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 9800 [size=256]

        Memory at d3000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Expansion ROM at dfec0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp.: Unknown device 3002

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at df000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

0000:00:0b.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp.: Unknown device 3002

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 255

        Memory at de800000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [disabled] [size=4K]

0000:00:0e.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20376 (FastTrak 376) (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V8X motherboard

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 96, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 9400 [size=64]

        I/O ports at 9000 [size=16]

        I/O ports at 8800 [size=128]

        Memory at d2800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Memory at d2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6200] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 11

        Memory at d7000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at d6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Expansion ROM at dffe0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

Why there is a "Unknown device 3002" line in tvcard? Is that normal or i have to add something to make it "known"?

For j-m, 

I though moprobe will try to load all the modules in modprobe.conf every time the system boot so i want to reduce the list to save time.

By the way, my kernel is 2.6.13-gentoo-r5-1120 (1120 is mod version  :Razz: ) so i guess i must use the option for the tv card right?

Thanks for all the help, guys.

----------

## Headrush

 *lnthai2002 wrote:*   

> Why there is a "Unknown device 3002" line in tvcard? Is that normal or i have to add something to make it "known"?

 

That just means it is not listed in the pci name database. Run

```
update-pciids
```

as root to update the database to newest version and try again. If it still says unknown, that doesn't mean it won't work.

 *lnthai2002 wrote:*   

> For j-m, 
> 
> I though moprobe will try to load all the modules in modprobe.conf every time the system boot so i want to reduce the list to save time.
> 
> By the way, my kernel is 2.6.13-gentoo-r5-1120 (1120 is mod version ) so i guess i must use the option for the tv card right?
> ...

 

Obviously I'm not j-m, but having the line in /etc/modules.conf does NOT mean that all the modules will be tried. It won't hurt anything being that big.

Edit: Are you positive you tried all the different tuner options for your region?

Maybe try using mplayer to watch tv to make sure it is not a tvtime problem.

(Posting your ~/.tvtime/tvtime.xml might help also. Where are you located?)

Edit: Does this card have a FM receiver also? From info on the bttv website, looks like that chipset has a CPH0x5: SECAM-B/G tuner, not NTSC.

----------

## j-m

 *lnthai2002 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For j-m, 
> 
> I though moprobe will try to load all the modules in modprobe.conf every time the system boot so i want to reduce the list to save time.
> ...

 

No, it won't load them all...  :Smile:  Wrt those options, I've already said that removing them fixed the problems for some people w/ 2.6.14 kernels (perhaps improved autodetection or whatever), that's all.

----------

## lnthai2002

to headrush

I updated the device database but lspci -v still says that the brooktree capture card is unknown. As i said, if i pass

option card=24, tuner=2

to modprobe.conf, i can watch TV on tvtime but ONLY ONE CHANNEL. So i guess the card is not fully detected, some function such as scanning channel and switch channel doesn't work. Since i am in Canada, i must use tuner=2 (NTSC). In my fedora the card rocks.Last edited by lnthai2002 on Wed Nov 23, 2005 4:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Headrush

 *lnthai2002 wrote:*   

> to headrush
> 
> I updated the device database but lspci -v still says that the brooktree capture card is unknown. As i said, if i pass
> 
> option card=24, tuner=2
> ...

 

It's hard to help if you don't answer the questions we ask. FM tuner also? Trying mplayer?

----------

## Headrush

 *j-m wrote:*   

>  Wrt those options, I've already said that removing them fixed the problems for some people w/ 2.6.14 kernels (perhaps improved autodetection or whatever), that's all.

 

No problem. I just was trying to make it clear to anyone else that might read the thread that passing module parmeters to the tv card module isn't necessarily broken.

 *j-m wrote:*   

> Things like "options bttv card=24 tuner=2" break tuners with 2.6.14

 

made it sound like that was an absolute, it breaks it, don't do it. (Not that autoprobe works better for some people)

Just trying to be clear because you know the same questions continually keep getting asked in these forums.   :Smile: 

Thanks, j-m. You did get me to do some more reading in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/ and I did learn some new things.   :Laughing: 

----------

## lnthai2002

The card has the FM tuner, but i dont need to use it. I did try a few tuner options but not all (i dont remember which numbers i tried) when i first installed it on fedora but only tuner=2 worked.

The official website of mplayer says that mplayer can capture tv program but it doesnt says how.

I will post tvtime.xml as soon as i get home.

----------

## Headrush

 *lnthai2002 wrote:*   

> The card has the FM tuner, but i dont need to use it. I did try a few tuner options but not all (i dont remember which numbers i tried) when i first installed it on fedora but only tuner=2 worked.
> 
> The official website of mplayer says that mplayer can capture tv program but it doesnt says how.
> 
> I will post tvtime.xml as soon as i get home.

 

From the numbers from your lspci and the bttv web site, it matched up to a SECAM tuner, which is for Europe. So there must be a mistake in the documentation.

I am in Canada also and my tuner uses 39, but doesn't necessarily mean yours does.

Try this:

```
mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:input=1:norm=ntsc:device=/dev/v4l/video0 -vo xv tv://7
```

Your device= may be /dev/video0, just change in line above if it is.

----------

## lnthai2002

Can you send me the link that you find the list of tuner? The list a tuner for bttv i have maybe an old one (last year) and for fedora.

----------

## Headrush

 *lnthai2002 wrote:*   

> Can you send me the link that you find the list of tuner? The list a tuner for bttv i have maybe an old one (last year) and for fedora.

 

I'll look for it again when I get back home. If you beat me back, don't forget to post the tvtime.xml file and try the mplayer option.

----------

## lnthai2002

mplayer doesnt work for TV:

MPlayer 1.0pre7try2-3.3.6 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Xeon/Celeron Foster (Family: 8, Stepping: 9)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX SSE

85 audio & 196 video codecs

Playing tv://7.

Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)    TV detected!  :Wink: 

No such driver: v4l2

Exiting... (End of file)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

~/.tvtime/tvtime.xml gives

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE tvtime PUBLIC "-//tvtime//DTD tvtime 1.0//EN" "http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/DTD/tvtime1.dtd">

<tvtime xmlns="http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/DTD/">

  <option name="NTSCCableMode" value="HRC"/>

  <option name="Frequencies" value="us-cable"/>

  <option name="DefaultBrightness" value="-1"/>

  <option name="DefaultContrast" value="-1"/>

  <option name="DefaultSaturation" value="-1"/>

  <option name="DefaultHue" value="-1"/>

  <option name="PrevChannel" value="22"/>

  <option name="Channel" value="44"/>

  <option name="FramerateMode" value="0"/>

  <option name="OverScan" value="3.5"/>

  <option name="CheckForSignal" value="1"/>

  <option name="AudioBoost" value="100"/>

  <option name="AlwaysOnTop" value="0"/>

  <option name="QuietScreenshots" value="0"/>

  <option name="UnmuteVolume" value="0"/>

  <option name="Muted" value="1"/>

  <option name="V4LInput" value="0"/>

  <option name="AudioMode" value="stereo"/>

  <option name="PalDKMode" value="0"/>

</tvtime>

----------

## Headrush

Mplayer has to be compiled with v4l2 USE flag to get tv support.

Here is my ~/.tvtime for reference:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE tvtime PUBLIC "-//tvtime//DTD tvtime 1.0//EN" "http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/DTD/tvtime1.dtd">

<tvtime xmlns="http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/DTD/">

  <option name="Widescreen" value="0"/>

  <option name="Fullscreen" value="0"/>

  <option name="Verbose" value="0"/>

  <option name="WindowGeometry" value="0x576"/>

  <option name="InputWidth" value="720"/>

  <option name="V4LDevice" value="/dev/video0"/>

  <option name="VBIDevice" value="/dev/vbi0"/>

  <option name="V4LInput" value="1"/>

  <option name="Norm" value="NTSC"/>

  <option name="Frequencies" value="us-cable"/>

  <option name="MixerDevice" value="/dev/mixer"/>

  <option name="XMLTVFile" value="/home/jubenvi/.tvtime/listings.xml"/>

  <option name="XMLTVLanguage" value="none"/>

  <option name="DefaultBrightness" value="-1"/>

  <option name="DefaultContrast" value="-1"/>

  <option name="DefaultSaturation" value="-1"/>

  <option name="DefaultHue" value="-1"/>

  <option name="PrevChannel" value="7"/>

  <option name="Channel" value="25"/>

  <option name="FramerateMode" value="0"/>

  <option name="OverScan" value="3.5"/>

  <option name="CheckForSignal" value="1"/>

  <option name="AudioBoost" value="100"/>

  <option name="AlwaysOnTop" value="0"/>

  <option name="QuietScreenshots" value="0"/>

  <option name="UnmuteVolume" value="25700"/>

  <option name="Muted" value="0"/>

  <option name="AudioMode" value="stereo"/>

  <option name="PalDKMode" value="0"/>

<option name="NTSCCableMode" value="Nominal"/><option name="ShowCC" value="0"/></tvtime>
```

I changed to HRC like your config

```
<option name="NTSCCableMode" value="HRC"/> 
```

and got tuning problems also.

Edit: You can ignore the XMLTV options, they are for displaying on-screen show information.

----------

## lnthai2002

Damn, i change the cable mod to mormal NTSC and it works!!! But u said that u use tuner=39 right? Can you send me the link for the list of tuner? Since i use tuner=2, although i can capture the channel but i have noise in image and sound so maybe i should try other tuner option.

Thanks again, man

----------

## Headrush

 *lnthai2002 wrote:*   

> Damn, i change the cable mod to mormal NTSC and it works!!! But u said that u use tuner=39 right? Can you send me the link for the list of tuner? Since i use tuner=2, although i can capture the channel but i have noise in image and sound so maybe i should try other tuner option.
> 
> Thanks again, man

 

The tuner list is here: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.tuner

The original link I read had the lspci identification numbers matched up with the tuners, but I'm having trouble finding that web page again.Last edited by Headrush on Mon Nov 28, 2005 10:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lnthai2002

The link is broken, file not found !!!!!!!

----------

## Headrush

 *lnthai2002 wrote:*   

> The link is broken, file not found !!!!!!!

 

My mistake, that wasn't suppose to be a link. That file is on your hard drive.

----------

